# What Is The Most Spontaneous Thing You've Ever Done?



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2009)

Married in Vegas? Spur of the moment road trip? Share your stories


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm..I don't really do spontaneous haha, everything has to be planned! I suppose the most spontaneous thing is like last month when me and my boyfriend were looking at cruises to Amsterdam, we both didn't have much money but decided just to book it right there and then haha.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not spontaneous in the slightest.

If someone said to me "Let's go bunjee jumping tomorrow." I'd probably go "Yeah why not." But I wouldn't plan something like that for myself. I'm too laid back to get up and do spontaneous things lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think I've ever really done anything that spontaneous...

I guess last weekend the bf and I decided to go to The Entrance on the spur of the moment... it's like a beach town an hour or so up the coast from where we live.

Haha, that's about as spontaneous as it gets.. I kind of want to hear what other people have done! my story is so boring!


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2009)

When out shopping with the familky a few years ago... I volunteered to take some packages back to the van... Walking through a department store I spotted a rack of dresses on sale.. And finding a beautiful red one in my size... Bought it and spirited it back to the van and hide it under the seat.. Everyone wondered what took me so long.. Told them I got lost!! And I knid of did! Lol. Spontanious shopping for fem things!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 5, 2009)

im not spontaneous at all.

im not really a planer either i kinda just let other people make plans than decide if i want to go.

but uh i guess the most spontaneous thing i did was drop out of college two yeears ago


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2009)

One afternoon, totally spur of the moment I was by myself and i drove past a car dealership and there were tons of ballons and signs so for no aparent reason I decided to stop and look around. Ended up buying a new car on the spot lol ... that was a $25K spontaneous afternoon!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 5, 2009)

at about 10pm on a nyes a carload of gfs and i drove from newcastle to sydney, we got bored of newcastle lol.

actually there was a few other nights we did this again. I had a unit in syd so we always just crashed there.

We also decided we wanted to go to gold coast for a week one afternoon, the next morning we were on the flight.

thats about it, not very spontaneous but close enough.


----------



## Darla (Mar 5, 2009)

i can be tremendously spontaneous, can't even elaborate.


----------



## lealynn (Mar 5, 2009)

i just recently spent over $400 dollars on MAC hello kitty - no regrets!


----------



## banapple (Mar 5, 2009)

umm...I got piss drunk and went out on to the street and lied in the middle. but there weren't cars around.

also I skipped class in 3rd grade, I think that's pretty intensely spontaneous. lol I was a corrupt kid.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm...I got piss drunk and went out on to the street and lied in the middle. but there weren't cars around. 
also I skipped class in 3rd grade, I think that's pretty intensely spontaneous. lol I was a corrupt kid.

LOL!!!
my most spontaneous thing has to be asking this guy, who apart from bumping into twice randomly, was a complete stranger- for his number and a date, which turned out well because he's my boyfriend now!!!

i also once while out shopping, decided to volunteer for a charity shop as i walked past it, and then worked there for over a year. no pay, but has to be the best job i've ever had!

most spontaneous purchase has to be my Â£50 topshop shoes which i NEVER wear because they kill my feet but they are imo the most beautiful shoe ever. i just like to have them! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the most spontaneous thing I ever did was with my husband (not what you think dirty minds lol). We were dating and we're so bored driving around doing nothing that we decided to take back roads that we were unfamiliar with all day lol. We saw tons of crazy things on the side of the road and ended up two states away! We got back late at night but that was actually pretty fun. We got to stop at quirky mom and pop stores and "sight seeing" parks so we it was fun.


----------



## fawp (Mar 5, 2009)

Moving to Alabama was pretty spontaneous. I was graduating college, my husband was having issues with his family, and we were both tired of Florida. He put some feelers out, got offered a job, and we moved two weeks later. Pretty spotaneous considering it was seventeen hours away from home, we didn't have any friends or relatives here, and we'd never even visited before.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 5, 2009)

All of my tattoos and piercings were spontaneous.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Mar 6, 2009)

Picked up and moved from Michigan and the home I grew up in to Georgia. No money in pocket, and knowing only my big sis.

Yep, still here 12 yrs later lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 6, 2009)

wow... I wish I was as spontaneous as some of you!! these are cool stories!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

I moved to Hawaii after law school. I had a summer job, but that was all. When we got married and went back to Hawaii, neither of us had a job...it all worked out fine. When we moved from Hawaii to Virginia, neither one of us had a job that time either...32 years later, here we are! I think my spontanious days are over...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, my whole life is spontaneous...lol.

1) Going shopping at MAC? Spontaneous!

2) Went 3 yrs ago to South Beach Miami with friends. Booked it one night on a whim cuz they wanted to go

3) Was bored and wanted to get out of NY for a bit, so I booked a flight on Jetblue to visit my cousins for a wk. We had to come up with an excuse for my Aunt/Uncle on why I was there (or more so how I got there)

4) Dropping out of college for 2 yrs...And now I'm going back to college to finish it (cuz Obama says so!)

5) Went clubbing with friends, danced with this random guy. We ended up making out...turns out he made out with my friend too! Ahhhh...lol &gt;_&lt;

6) Went to my cousin's frat party and got plastered...I passed out in the living room for an hour until I hear sirens. Turns out someone called the cops bc of the noise. My cousin drags me upstairs where 7 other ppl and I were cramped in one room hiding. Turns out the guy in charge of the party got arrested for serving alcohol to minors. I only remembered having my head stuck in the toilet for what seemed like forever...lol, drunk dialed/texted my friend from Australia and woke up with 7 people sleeping in a room.

7) Went to a gay club with friends one night. Some random guy wanted me to dance with him. He lifted me up in the air and wanted me to touch his prince albert (ewww) lol, somehow I ended up walking out of the club with part of my pants ripped...dunno how the hell that happened!

8) Went on a few random dates. Turns out one of them actually is a professor in my school! I ran into him as I got out of my class.

9) I remember when I went to China my cousin dared me to moon my relatives. (I was 7 at the time) We got out a marker and drew a cat's face on my bum. While everyone was sitting down in the living room watching tv, I ran out and showed them my cat drawing! lol, needless to say my mom wasn't very happy about that.

10) When I was 9, I walked into Walgreens and randomly took silly putty and a pack of UNO cards and stuffed it in my bookbag (wtf? lol) Needless to say, I didn't realize there was security cameras at the time. So I got caught shoplifting and they took me to the back where the police had to search my bookbag, but since I was only 9 they had to let me go. I dunno why I did it...it was totally spontaneous

11) I took on 13 different jobs...worked as a Camp Counselor, AXA financial, Federal Reserve, Real Estate, Carvel's, Forever 21, Starbucks, Central Park Zoo gift shop, Jcrew, Banana Republic, Sephora, Museum of Modern Art, Henri Bendels

12) I had 13 piercings (down to 5 now) and 5 tat's

Ok that's all I can think of for now. I'm sure there's more, but some rather be kept to myself! lol


----------

